# Austria: Zillertal (Tyrol)



## schlange (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can see, buy and test ride a Yeti, ibis and cannondale mtb in zillertal?


----------



## ich_bins (Jan 4, 2012)

there is no dealer for cannondale, ibis or yeti bikes in zillertal.


----------

